
JPEG Huffman Coding Tutorial - networked
http://www.impulseadventure.com/photo/jpeg-huffman-coding.html
======
xchip
I used that tutorial to write a 250 lines JPEG viewer in python

[https://github.com/aguaviva/micro-jpeg-
visualizer](https://github.com/aguaviva/micro-jpeg-visualizer)

~~~
userbinator
Indeed, I think writing a JPEG decoder is not really difficult, yet still
challenging enough to be interesting, and something I believe everyone should
try sometime. (I've written one before too.) The official standard itself (ITU
T.81) is not hard to follow either, and contains a lot of useful flowcharts
showing the decoding and encoding process.

------
cma
Anyone think most JPEG implementations will ever move to arithmetic coding now
that the patents are up, or is Huffman going to stick around in JPEG forever?

Do any of the open browsers support it yet?

~~~
deaddodo
JPEG is a archival format at this point. There are a bunch of codecs moving
forward that support arithmetic coding. FLIF (using MANIAC) and BPG (using
HEVC) are the big ones.

~~~
Veratyr
That isn't a good justification for calling JPEG "archival". HEVC outperforms
h.264 just as BPG outperforms JPEG but like HEVC, support for BPG is still
extremely limited and adoption is ultimately what determines whether something
can be discounted as "archival".

Sure there are JS polyfills but those aren't going to work well on mobile
devices and until content creation tools like Photoshop and desktop operating
systems like Windows and Mac support exporting and reading BPG, it's unlikely
to see much adoption.

~~~
deaddodo
Archival as in has to support decades of old images. It's not a format that's
being heavily modified or is going to see any hard transitions in
coding/decoding.

FLIF and BPG are development formats and where you look towards the future,
not the past.

------
albeebe1
For a second i thought i was on 3drealms.com from 1997. Classic design.

Great tutorial

------
mekicha
Great tutorial!I like the detailed explanation.

